# Possum Living: How to live well without a job and with (almost) no money



## Wotan

http://www.geocities.com/becnalrio/possumliving.htm

This link is full of all sorts of useful ideas for almost anything.


----------



## Atilla the Hun

Awesome! Glad someone put it back on the net. I was afraid I would never see it again after it disappeared off the tubes.


----------



## usuallyonthefloorsomewher

extensive. from 76 though as far as cost, right? either way, info is great.


----------



## oldmanLee

One of the best books ever printed on the subject!THANK YOU!


----------



## Arapala

Cool! I saved the html file and uploaded it again here just in case that site gets taken down. It looks pretty old if ya ask me.

Download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?vln31adg1wy

Also i fixed the HTML in the file so when you click on the chapter at the top it will actually take you to it.


----------



## nitepeepole

wow. thats a really good bit of reading. thanks


----------



## ghost train

Stewart said:


> Cool! I saved the html file and uploaded it again here just in case that site gets taken down. It looks pretty old if ya ask me.
> 
> Download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?vln31adg1wy
> 
> Also i fixed the HTML in the file so when you click on the chapter at the top it will actually take you to it.


thanks a lot for saving that for every one


----------



## FinnFiasco

Thanks for the links, it shall whet my appetite for reading this evening!


----------



## carlyameliabelle

its not showing up now damnit


----------



## Wotan

Here is another link that works

http://web.archive.org/web/20061224164602/http://www.f4.ca/text/possumliving.htm


----------



## Eviscerate

thank you so much. this is the best guide ever.


----------



## wobbit

Yeah, great guide!


----------



## Mouse

savng this link. the housing info is a great jumping off point when thinking of getting a plot cheap


----------



## xtinethenomad

Ha, brilliance. Im reading this next time i cant fall asleep :3


----------



## macks

Great link, thanks


----------



## Magma

Fucking great!


----------



## Sandbeard

There goes any chance of me sleeping tonight  Cheers!


----------



## Magma

There's documentary companion to this on youtube.



There you guys go.

-Jack


----------



## roadohio

thanks, really great post. new to STP but so much good shit on here.


----------



## foxtailV

goooood anndd... Taaaught!!!


----------



## Panoramicperspective

yo ; i gotta say that this is what my friends and i have been talking about for the past few days.
I think everyone's starting to realize that we don't need as much as media and the growth of tradition has put forth for us to eat up.
This is just awesome -> thanks for posting it and thanks to Stewart for re-linking the site.
part 5. time to time to read on


----------



## emc

everything you need to know for both traveling and homesteading. makes me want to send dolly some money... or even better maybe a jug of moonshine lol.


----------



## Alkoholschmuggler

wow, they shot a turtle, anybody knows what they r doin today (refering to the happy video guys)


----------



## danmurphyiv

this is awesome


----------



## dharma bum

shit, i've been looking for this for a while!! thank you for posting the link.

*fucking awesome!!!!


----------



## Cobo

.....


----------



## Cobo

Amazing woman, she went on to be a rocket scientist!

Dolly Freed | Epicenter


----------



## Mouse

neat videos! thanks!


----------



## lowerarchy

Paige Williams – Journalism, etc. - Finding Dolly Freed - Possum Living

Williams wrote a really good article about Dolly Freed and the backstory behind the book.


----------



## castler

very good reading, learned quite a bit there.


----------



## 0ddity

This is genius! Thanks!


----------



## Kale

Stewart said:


> Cool! I saved the html file and uploaded it again here just in case that site gets taken down. It looks pretty old if ya ask me.
> 
> Download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?vln31adg1wy
> 
> Also i fixed the HTML in the file so when you click on the chapter at the top it will actually take you to it.


 

This is excellent, thank you


----------



## Orzhr0n

Thanks dude


----------



## Earth

Alkoholschmuggler said:


> wow, they shot a turtle, anybody knows what they r doin today (refering to the happy video guys)


They shot a turtle??
W.T.F.??


----------



## dolittle

Turtle is Good eaten!!


----------



## Alaska

It says the geocities link doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Orzhr0n

Alaska said:


> It says the geocities link doesn't exist anymore.


You can download it here _http://www.mediafire.com/?vln31adg1wy, Credz to Stewart for posting the link_


----------



## autumn

http://web.archive.org/web/20090306201941/http://www.geocities.com/becnalrio/possumliving.htm

for those of you who are disappointed by the dead links


----------



## Odin

Read the book once... tons of great info... even though it was written a number of decades ago. Real enjoyable read I love her style of writing. 
Have to read it again and see if the method her pa used to buy a house/plot on the cheap back then will still work today.


----------



## Corinne

after clicking on 3 links, i finally got it and bookmarked it! thanks!


----------



## MFB

Cool book. 

Off topic, but fun fact...Possum males have two pronged penises and females two channeled vaginas. DP every time, kinda hot.


----------



## zapporra

Since folks seem to like this, also check out Anita Sands' _Confessions of a Bottom Feeder. _Her site has a lot of great info along the same lines. 

For those who are wondering, i found it thru another interesting site: Creating Livable Alternatives to Wage Slavery.


----------



## JeikBueno

Great Book


----------

